# Help!



## bigpurpleduck (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi folks,

Can't get in touch with my DSN & am panicking a little.

Changed my set on Sunday and after days of hypos yesterday was actually much better & all seemed well.

Woke this morning to 7.1. Breakfasted, bolused, arrived at work and BG was 16.2. Correction, 2 hours later 18.9. Correction, 2 hours later 13.7. Correction, 1 hour later 13.8. Correction, 1 hour later 14.7. 6 units total correction & still rising. This has *never* happened before.

Fortunately hubby is off today so is on his way to take me home early, armed with Novarapid pen so I can take a couple of units ASAP. (Yes, I know I should have stuff at work).

I'm worried there's something up with my pump & not just the set - as I said I changed the set on Sunday and it's been great until today.

My question is (in the absence of DSN assistance) - should I do a switch-back to MDI tonight? Will Medtronic send me another pump because I _suspect_ something's wrong with this one? What do I do?!

Help!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi,

I would still have changed cannula even if you are confident it is not that, you can defo rule it out then if your high levels persist. We were taught by Medtronic rep that if you correct a high reading and check after an hour, the reading should be either the same or coming down so fine. If it has risen after correction then change the cannula. I stick to this, the slightest kink and we have had problems. 

Medtronic may well ask you to do this if you phone them.

Hope you get sorted


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 7, 2012)

Just to add, I would change the lot, the reservoir and insulin as well (I know it's a PITA)


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you. I finally got a DSN when I got home and that's what she said. Ketones were 2.5 and she asked if I'd eaten - I said no 'cos I've been through the roof all day! She said the ketones were probably partly starvation ketones so she said to change set, eat & bolus which I've done - now playing the waiting game.

Hubby had a brain wave and we think it may have been dodgy insulin. New reservoir is filled with insulin from a new vial. Fingers crossed.

I am utterly exhausted.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 7, 2012)

Bet you are exhausted! Hopefully you have sourced the problem and get some nice numbers again very soon


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Emma,
            hope all works out ok for you.
I had the same problem the other day, my fault though as didn't check 2 hours after the change 

Just make sure though you do not get a massive low after all that insulin, theres a chance it could stack or pool and let go with a bang.

If you have another problem then give medtronic a ring and they will go through checks to see if the pump is faulty.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Aug 7, 2012)

Pretty sure there was something wrong with the set or, most likely, the insulin. Now 8.8 and didn't drop too quickly. Thank heavens for that!

Although I'm now *terrified* to sleep.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 7, 2012)

bigpurpleduck said:


> Pretty sure there was something wrong with the set or, most likely, the insulin. Now 8.8 and didn't drop too quickly. Thank heavens for that!
> 
> Although I'm now *terrified* to sleep.



Hi Emma,
            after all this time you should be fine. If at all worried then have an extra snack before bed or cut your basal a bit. Glad to hear you are in single figures again.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Aug 8, 2012)

Well the single figures didn't last long. 15.0 at 3am. Woke to 12.4. 13.4 an hour after breakfast and 16.5 two hours after that. That was after 200% all morning.

I'm coming to the scary conclusion that I am actually, for some unknown reason, all of a sudden needing a lot more insulin. So I've doubled all of my daytime basals *and* put on 200% - so am essentially on 400%. Have also changed my correction sensitivity from 3.8 to 3.4. Please God let this work. I'm so tired!!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 8, 2012)

bigpurpleduck said:


> Well the single figures didn't last long. 15.0 at 3am. Woke to 12.4. 13.4 an hour after breakfast and 16.5 two hours after that. That was after 200% all morning.
> 
> I'm coming to the scary conclusion that I am actually, for some unknown reason, all of a sudden needing a lot more insulin. So I've doubled all of my daytime basals *and* put on 200% - so am essentially on 400%. Have also changed my correction sensitivity from 3.8 to 3.4. Please God let this work. I'm so tired!!



Hi Emma no chance you are expecting is there?


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Aug 8, 2012)

Well my last cycle was completely messed up - period was 10 days early & very light. This worried me slightly so I did a test on Friday which was negative, so I really don't think so. Should I do another?

After 4x my usual basal all day, I'm now 22.6. Injected a 4u correction. Can't get through to diabetes clinic and starting to panic again. When will it stop?! I don't know what else I can do


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 8, 2012)

bigpurpleduck said:


> Well my last cycle was completely messed up - period was 10 days early & very light. This worried me slightly so I did a test on Friday which was negative, so I really don't think so. Should I do another?
> 
> After 4x my usual basal all day, I'm now 22.6. Injected a 4u correction. Can't get through to diabetes clinic and starting to panic again. When will it stop?! I don't know what else I can do



The new insulin you used Emma, was that from the same batch? Or picked up at the same time from pharmacy?

What happens when you correct by syringe or pen? If no change in blood sugars when using a syringe then it's not the pump. So it's either the insulin or you.

So if correction by syringe does not work then ring your Dr urgently and say insulin duff you need some more. Or even take what you have to the pharmacy and get then to change it over for you.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 8, 2012)

I was wondering about a pregnancy - could light bleed be implantation bleed ? Or are you sickening for something ?

Have you tried correcting with a pen to ensure that it isn't the pump ? Least you will rule out one factor then.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks both.

Correcting with pen makes no difference either & I've tried pens & vials from different batches.

I'm pretty sure it's me. The evening seems to be okay (7.0 at 6pm which was nice to see!) but during the day is mental. Not quite sure what's happening overnight but plan to find out tonight.

Took a Clear Blue digital when I got home which was negative. Very relieved but a positive would have explained things! Will do another first thing in the morning to be sure.

My insulin requirements have never shot up so suddenly, it's very unsettling. Today 4x my usual basal was nowhere near enough. What do I try tomorrow? 6 times? 8 times?! When does the madness stop?!

My biggest worry is that it stops just as suddenly as it started and all this extra insulin kills me!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 8, 2012)

Emma,
          please get some different insulin from the pharmacy. I wonder if there's something the matter with your fridge.
Also ring medtronic and see what they say.
Also book an apt with your GP for bloods just to check you have no infection somewhere. This is doubtful due to the amount of insulin you are talking about.
Do you have an A&E near you to get a vial of insulin from?
Other option have u faulty cannulas? Can you try a different box. (can't see this being the problem due to pen not working)


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Aug 9, 2012)

Sue, I think you are right on the money. The set I changed yesterday was with insulin which had been in the fridge at work for months. Since then have been battling hypos and the highs have stopped. HURRAH!!!

Suffice to say I've set my basals back to normal. Fortunately there are new vials waiting for me at the pharmacy which I'll collect on Saturday (won't need to change set 'til then).

I think the problem was that I'd taken vials and pens on honeymoon with me and as a result, with all the travelling we did, the insulin was warmed up & cooled down several times. Then I *STUPIDLY* put the vials & pens back in the fridge. We haven't had any problems with food in our fridge so I'm pretty sure it's the partially-cooked & re-cooled insulin rather than my fridge having a hairy canary.

Fortunately I had requested vials in my prescription early this week so I'll be able to pick them up next time I'm in town. Suffice to say I will be disposing of all insulin in the fridge & restocking all vials & pens.

It's also possible that my stomach has had enough of absorbing insulin for the moment - the set I changed yesterday is on my love-handle after using my stomach for a few weeks. Don't think it's this but will avoid my stomach for a while just in case.

Thank you so much for your help, I was freaking out & couldn't see the wood for the trees!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 9, 2012)

bigpurpleduck said:


> Sue, I think you are right on the money. The set I changed yesterday was with insulin which had been in the fridge at work for months. Since then have been battling hypos and the highs have stopped. HURRAH!!!
> 
> Suffice to say I've set my basals back to normal. Fortunately there are new vials waiting for me at the pharmacy which I'll collect on Saturday (won't need to change set 'til then).
> 
> ...



Hi Emma so glad things are ok for you now. ((((hugs)))))))))
It is very difficulta as you say to see things clearly when the problem is happening to you yourself.
I went through the same thing regarding the insulin, so know exactly where you are coming from.
It only dawned on me that it was the insulin when a syringe correction did nothing.

Fingers crossed all is well and stays well for you now.
Sue xx


----------

